# Wild Willy got New dead Pedals for you!!



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

If you want to take a look at them send me an e-mail and I will sne the pics back. I have 3 versions of the dead pedal.

Regular Wide
Sport Wide (Holes) 10cm wide
Sport Narrow (Holes) 8cm wide

Bill


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

willy hole is 10 cm wide


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *willy hole is 10 cm wide  *


In the end..everyone ends up with a big hole


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *In the end..everyone ends up in a big hole in the ground *


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

cost?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *cost? *


All pedals are 20 dollars shipped..come clear coated with mounting hardware.

If you would like a black backing plate to match it is an extra 5 dollars...it comes with longer screws too. 

OH 2 if you want to see pics send me an email


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

wild willy said:


> *All pedals are 20 dollars shipped..come clear coated with mounting hardware.
> 
> If you would like a black backing plate to match it is an extra 5 dollars...it comes with longer screws too.
> 
> OH 2 if you want to see pics send me an email *


They are very nicely done- I will be ordering one shortly- but Willy has to deliver it and install it PERSONALLY- we are working on the price now...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *They are very nicely done- I will be ordering one shortly- but Willy has to deliver it and install it PERSONALLY- we are working on the price now... *


And she wants the longer screw too.....











 Couldn't resist.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *And she wants the longer screw too.....
> 
> Couldn't resist.  *


Oh, Lizzy!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *And she wants the longer screw too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *Oh, Lizzy! *


 I was in a "bad" mood today.....


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * I was in a "bad" mood today..... *


What's new


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *What's new *


Hey! I resemble that.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Hey! I resemble that.  *


Don't you mean that you resent that??? Just curious.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Got my regular dead pedal form Willy last night. It looks great. But for some reason He wouldnt come to Cali and install it for me. Any way I am way  the color matches the interior accents almost perfectly. Next stop new pedal covers.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

currykid3 said:


> *Got my regular dead pedal form Willy last night. It looks great. But for some reason He wouldnt come to Cali and install it for me. Any way I am way  the color matches the interior accents almost perfectly. Next stop new pedal covers. *


You are bringing a tear to Willy's eye...Thank you...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

currykid could you post a picture? if its ok with Willy of course


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *currykid could you post a picture? if its ok with Willy of course *


Send me an e-mail and I will send you pics of all 3 models I have..Curry got the traditional one with no holes...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Don't you mean that you resent that??? Just curious.  *


It's a play on words, you never heard that?


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

What about mine Willy- can I get something custom-?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *What about mine Willy- can I get something custom-? *


Anything you want Princess


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *It's a play on words, you never heard that? *




Yeah, I sowwy.........


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Yeah, I sowwy......... *


Salright.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Salright.  *


Cool.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

What??? No one over here needs a pedal??? I know your carpet is getting dirty


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Willy I would like a pedal- but I want you to install please


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Willy I would like a pedal- but I want you to install please  *


Where would you like it?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Where would you like it? *


XXXXXXXXXXXX rated thread. Willy you have come a long way Bunky.............


----------

